

Learn C The Hard Way - goodweeds
http://c.learncodethehardway.org/

======
winestock
The parent website has links to all three books: Learn Python the Hard Way,
Learn Ruby the Hard Way, and Learn C the Hard Way.

<http://learncodethehardway.org/>

